

Salesforce buys Dimdim for $31 million in cash - kahseng
http://mashable.com/2011/01/06/salesforce-com-buys-dimdim/~

======
kahseng
Press release here: [http://www.salesforce.com/company/news-press/press-
releases/...](http://www.salesforce.com/company/news-press/press-
releases/2011/01/110106.jsp)

